# Headlight Problem



## rjdawg (May 16, 2014)

Hi All

As soon as I start my car, with headlights switch in the "Off" position, the headlights, DRL's, tail lights and license plate light immediatly turn on.

It doesn't matter if the headlights are set to On, Off, Auto, all the outside lights are on. All of the interior lights adjust accordingly. 

I called my dealer and the service rep said its normal on the 2014 Sentras. So, I called Nissan Canada and they also said it was normal for the 2014 Sentras as it was a requirement from Transport Canada. I find this odd as no other 2014 Nissan has this feature nor does any other maufacturer that I have seen.

So, I look up the regulations on Transport Canad's web site and it clearly states that it is against regulations for the DRL's and headlights to be on at the same time. I contacted Transport Canada and they agreed with me that the configuation of my lights is against their regulations. The rep from there is going to go to a Nissan dealer and confirm what I said to him.

My question is how do I reprogram what ever it is that needs to be reprogrammed to make my lights behave like the 2013's do? They are certainly not legal the way they are.

Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

do have fog lights?


----------



## rjdawg (May 16, 2014)

Yes, I have fog lights, but they are shut off. That's actually the first thing I checked before I contacted the dealer. Could it have been a programming option in the BCM? 
I have seriously considered driving down to a dealer in Buffalo to get this sorted out.


----------



## rjdawg (May 16, 2014)

I actually got a call back from Transport Canada yesterday afternoon. The gentleman agreed that the headlights are not supposed to be on with the DRL's, especially at the same intensity as they would at night. He is going to pay a visit to a local dealer and then follow-up with me.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If the lights are in auto and the fogs are on, the lights will come on automatically. Had a few customers come in with that complaint enough so I called my DTS and was told that was how they work.


----------



## rjdawg (May 16, 2014)

Outkast said:


> If the lights are in auto and the fogs are on, the lights will come on automatically. Had a few customers come in with that complaint enough so I called my DTS and was told that was how they work.


Thanks Outkast but I assure you the fog lights are off. The headlights, taillights and license plate light are on even with the headlight switch in the off position.
If I'm not mistaken, the BCM controls headlight function. Is it possible this could be re-programmed?


----------

